# Transparent bridge or router?



## gpatrick (Jun 25, 2013)

Presently

```
Internet-->modem-->pf-->int_switch-->int_network
                    |
                    --->dmz_switch-->dmz_network
```

I am moving away from OpenBSD which is running my mail servers, web servers, and pf firewall and going to SmartOS (hence I posted this in Off-Topic  )

Since I'm doing that I am considering using ipf on the global zone of SmartOS, but I don't want to plug the modem directly into the machine so am considering using either a router or transparent bridge in front.


```
Internet-->modem-->transparent_bridge-->SmartOS_ipf-->phys_switch-->internal_network
                                             |
                                             --->virtual_switch-->dmz_network
```
Or in place of the transparent bridge just setting it up as a router to pass all traffic in and out.

Can someone explain to me which would be the better option (transparent bridge or router)?


----------



## throAU (Jun 25, 2013)

Given you're going to be using ipf on the SmartOS box, then a transparent bridge may be the way to go for simplicity. Using a router will require the SmartOS device to be in a different IP subnet, which may or may not be desirable. Presumably you are looking to do some filtering on the bridge (Otherwise why bother?  Or am I missing something?)?


----------

